# The Attitude Is **!!!!



## Greenhead

They have been good till the last order. I paid for garenteed delivery, got the order and broken seeds I have nearly $ 100.00 in phone calls to Rachel and others and still won't replace my order.
To say the least I am PEEVED! 
If The They Don't Stand Up I'm Done With Them! Stay tuned
BTW 
Rachel never has returned my calls and never seems to be there either!


----------



## todoobie

keep us informed


----------



## 2Dog

I would only email to save the money...that is awful were they normal seeds or the color coated?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

oh  i hate to hear that.. the tude is the only place i buy from...they better fix it soon or else i'll stop using them as well..


----------



## loolagigi

boy im glad i chose to go through hd. sorry to hear about your problem. i hope they help you out.


----------



## the chef

What happened?


----------



## PencilHead

Forward Rachel a link to this thread.


----------



## Dahova

im sure if they knew you were posting this here there would be s new package on the way to a SAFE addres


----------



## 4EVR420

Yeah thats not cool man... I was gunna order from them on friday. Keep us posted, and good luck.


----------



## hydrotoker

I placed an order this weekend, hope all turns out well!!


----------



## nouvellechef

$100 in phone calls?? Why not email?


----------



## subcool

I am not making any excuses for the tude but there volume is amazing and it can take some time before they return e-mails.

Overall they have a very good rep and make more people happy than they make mad.

It seems to me that in the end they always make things right.

Sub


----------



## 420benny

Agreed. Their rep is too good for them not to help you out.


----------



## legalize_freedom

I've not ordered from them...but I have to say I see WAY more happy customers from there than unhappy ones!  Actually your only the 3rd pesron I've heard complain in the last 4 months...and the other 2 were people complaining about germination rates, wich is not the tudes fault...IMO it's either the breeders problem, or rookie mistakes trying to germ them...more than likely the later.

I couldn't imagine running a seed distribution place...especially when it came to novice growers not doing things up to par...and then blameing the distributor or the breeder.  I'd have a hard time being nice.


----------



## ickysticky

I hope it pans out for you, nothing worse than not getting what you ordered. I just ordered from them today, knowing that this happens everyonce in awhile. Like LF says, more happy customers there,than not. And sometimes, stuff just happens.


----------



## dman1234

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I've not ordered from them...but I have to say I see WAY more happy customers from there than unhappy ones! Actually your only the 3rd pesron I've heard complain in the last 4 months...and the other 2 were people complaining about germination rates, wich is not the tudes fault...IMO it's either the breeders problem, or rookie mistakes trying to germ them...more than likely the later.
> 
> I couldn't imagine running a seed distribution place...especially when it came to novice growers not doing things up to par...and then blameing the distributor or the breeder. I'd have a hard time being nice.


 

This is true, and you wont hear about most *happy* customers.


I hope it works out, keep us posted


----------



## legalize_freedom

Yeah...to the original poster...this wasn't meant toward you...I understand your complaint, and it's justifiable, but I think The Tude has done a great job of taking care of their customers from what I have seen here.  Give them a little time, I'm sure they'll make it right.  

Man..as far as the phone bill you can only be mad at yourself for that...email is free!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Hi,

Sorry about the headaches, bud...  One of my beans was crushed in an order of 5 Super Lemon Haze seeds but I let it go since it was only one bean.  I hope you get your situation ironed out soon.  I doubt if it could have gotten crushed while shipping anyhow.  Nowdays you can buy an international calling card code online and make calls to the UK, Europe or just about anywhere in the world now for pennies per minute.  I've travelled to the UK and Europe for years and I always pick up an international calling card online or at Malwart to make my overseas calls.

Peace!


----------



## budculese

even though i had ordering probs with the tude i felt like they are trying hard to make up for it(my order won't go through) as soon as my other bean order gets here i'm going to try again with the tude they have a bean that i really want at a fare $ i'm going to try to set up another email address(meaning i'll get my kid to do it for me i'll just tell her it's for a dating sight as i'm "techtarded") lets face it this is not a perfect world and crap happens


----------



## MarPassion

Sorry to hear about your order.

How can they replace your order? It's too expensive for them. They sell breeder packages for affordable prices so the risk I guess is when something goes wrong with your order then you can't do anything about it. 

Maybe they can send you some free seeds to make up with you but sending a new bunch of what you ordered is costing them highly. I guess it's the risk of this business. Maybe placeing smaller orders every time is better to spread the risk then ordering everything at once

And why not use Skype to call them? You pay 2 cents a minute or so.


----------



## jmansweed

MarPassion said it - I had an issue some time ago and free seeds was the answer. They do a pretty solid job typically - especially when the seeds are traveling. 

Rachel is real helpful - and send an e-mail - save your money. I sincerely hopes it works out


----------



## Heemhoff17

Take a picture with all the seeds still in the packets crushed....then show them the picture.


----------



## PencilHead

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your order.
> 
> How can they replace your order? It's too expensive for them. They sell breeder packages for affordable prices so the risk I guess is when something goes wrong with your order then you can't do anything about it.
> 
> Maybe they can send you some free seeds to make up with you but sending a new bunch of what you ordered is costing them highly. I guess it's the risk of this business. Maybe placeing smaller orders every time is better to spread the risk then ordering everything at once
> 
> And why not use Skype to call them? You pay 2 cents a minute or so.


 
Sorry, but that sounds just like what a vendor would have said.  I've been self-employed and entrepreneural nearly all my life and there is nothing more important than the customer.  If your mission statement doesn't agree, then you eventually run out of customers.

And with all due respect, Mar, you do have a dog in this fight.


----------



## MarPassion

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Sorry, but that sounds just like what a vendor would have said.  I've been self-employed and entrepreneural nearly all my life and there is nothing more important than the customer.  If your mission statement doesn't agree, then you eventually run out of customers.
> 
> And with all due respect, Mar, you do have a dog in this fight.



Well, i have experience in sending seeds to the US. And i know it's just a though job. Customers easily complain but the main source of the problem are the US customs that make it so difficult to get the seeds their imo. 

There's a quite high percentage of orders that go through, and that's good. But you cannot have a 100% guaranteed success rate with sending seeds. 

I agree with you that customer service is everything. I hope that they make it up with you, it's a lot of dollars that you spend. And i think that they better make it up with you otherwise they will loose customers this way. I will try to contact them to see what's going on.

I'm not sure what their policy is regarding crushed seeds. Also, i tried to email them a couple of times and i haven't had much respons. I think they have a lot of business lately and are very busy. I hope that they would still be able to keep their service of high quality.

Sidenote: I see it's not you who had problems with the delivey. Sorry about that!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

MarPassion said:
			
		

> How can they replace your order? It's too expensive for them. They sell breeder packages for affordable prices so the risk I guess is when something goes wrong with your order then you can't do anything about it.


 
I'm sorry, but I disagree with you completely.  The original poster said that he paid for GUARANTEED delivery.  What exactly is the guarantee then?  That they will simply "arrive" in any state, damaged or not?

Other guaranteed shipping means, if it gets damaged in shipment, it's insured.  If you bought some valuable vase off of Ebay, paid for guaranteed shipping, and it arrived in pieces, wouldn't you be upset???




			
				MarPassion said:
			
		

> But you cannot have a 100% guaranteed success rate with sending seeds.





So what is the guarantee fee for?


----------



## PencilHead

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I disagree with you completely. The original poster said that he paid for GUARANTEED delivery. What exactly is the guarantee then? That they will simply "arrive" in any state, damaged or not?
> 
> Other guaranteed shipping means, if it gets damaged in shipment, it's insured. If you bought some valuable vase off of Ebay, paid for guaranteed shipping, and it arrived in pieces, wouldn't you be upset???
> 
> 
> So what is the guarantee fee for?


 
Agreed.  If the order had not been "guaranteed" then it would be too bad, too sad.  I feel sure that "guaranteed" option is at an extra charge.  

It would be nice if, instead of shallowing up customer response due to a leap in sales, they could put a few good people to work during these hard times.  JMHO

*Edit*: My conscience started bothering me about getting so into this thread when I have never bought from Attitude.  So, as it turns out, I am someone who _does not_ have a dog in this fight.  Just an over-developed sense of injustice and too much caffeine, I guess.

Devil's advocate to my own foolishness: I've never heard anything bad about Attitude but have heard tons of good.  I'm betting they fix this problem somehow.


----------



## erwinsweeney

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your order.
> 
> How can they replace your order? It's too expensive for them. They sell breeder packages for affordable prices so the risk I guess is when something goes wrong with your order then you can't do anything about it.
> 
> I couldn't disagree with that more.  When a retailer charges EXTRA money for a guarantee, they are accepting money for assuming the risk that merchandise may not arrive safely, and that they will have to replace it.  It's insurance.  As far as it being too expensive:  Again it's insurance.  All the people that pay extra, and have no problems, thats how they make money.  There is plenty you can do about it as well.  You can hold their feet to the fire, and tell all you know about your experience.  I personally have had all good experiences with Attitude, only 1 crushed seed out of many, and will continue to use them, however, I'll be damned if someone tells me "How can I replace your insured order?  It's too expensive."


----------



## the chef

Man o man....The attitude is like any other buisness with ups and downs. With the shear volume of buisness they do, it's like our growing  it takes time.You won't find a bigger fan of the tude than me but even i realise nobody's perfect! Still i think if he got the guarentee they will make good on it somehow. As with all co. sometimes good people fall through the cracks and don't get satisfaction, but i believe in the tude! The real question i have is " Where the starter of this thread?" Put this up here, evrybody been feeding on it with no response from the original poster. What happened? Details? Update?


----------



## PencilHead

the chef said:
			
		

> Man o man....The attitude is like any other buisness with ups and downs. With the shear volume of buisness they do, it's like our growing it takes time.You won't find a bigger fan of the tude than me but even i realise nobody's perfect! Still i think if he got the guarentee they will make good on it somehow. As with all co. sometimes good people fall through the cracks and don't get satisfaction, but i believe in the tude! The real question i have is " *Where the starter of this thread?"* Put this up here, evrybody been feeding on it with no response from the original poster. What happened? Details? Update?


 
That has a lot to do with my EDIT of my post.


----------



## Greenhead

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your order.
> 
> How can they replace your order? It's too expensive for them. They sell breeder packages for affordable prices so the risk I guess is when something goes wrong with your order then you can't do anything about it.
> 
> Maybe they can send you some free seeds to make up with you but sending a new bunch of what you ordered is costing them highly. I guess it's the risk of this business. Maybe placeing smaller orders every time is better to spread the risk then ordering everything at once
> 
> And why not use Skype to call them? You pay 2 cents a minute or so.


 

All I asked fromthem was to send the order with no damaged beens! it has been no positive response as of yet!


----------



## Greenhead

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Well, i have experience in sending seeds to the US. And i know it's just a though job. Customers easily complain but the main source of the problem are the US customs that make it so difficult to get the seeds their imo.
> 
> There's a quite high percentage of orders that go through, and that's good. But you cannot have a 100% guaranteed success rate with sending seeds.
> 
> I agree with you that customer service is everything. I hope that they make it up with you, it's a lot of dollars that you spend. And i think that they better make it up with you otherwise they will loose customers this way. I will try to contact them to see what's going on.
> 
> I'm not sure what their policy is regarding crushed seeds. Also, i tried to email them a couple of times and i haven't had much respons. I think they have a lot of business lately and are very busy. I hope that they would still be able to keep their service of high quality.
> 
> Sidenote: I see it's not you who had problems with the delivey. Sorry about that!


 
Mar P
 What is the reason I paid for garuenteed delivery?  Ihat means you get your beans one way or the other. If they have been damaged or seized tell me the diff.? I paid extra they did not delver! If I tell them I will take my chances so be it. But they make a fortune on beans. Not paying extra. I have no interest in helping them make more on a package I paid for insurance!


----------



## Locked

I hve had nothing but great success with the Tude...that being said this comes down to one thing and one thing only...if you pay extra for Guaranteed delivery and your beans don't show or show up mashed then they need to resend the order...bottom line


----------



## the chef

guarentee means guarentee! Try an e-mail that start i would like to know the status of my crushed order..peg your e-mail attn: rachel .....and be patient! I know you have but they will get back to ya! Us isn't the only country they ship to.


----------



## Greenhead

2Dog said:
			
		

> I would only email to save the money...that is awful were they normal seeds or the color coated?


 
Dog
I sent many E-mails Thanks the input.


----------



## Greenhead

the chef said:
			
		

> guarentee means guarentee! Try an e-mail that start i would like to know the status of my crushed order..peg your e-mail attn: rachel .....and be patient! I know you have but they will get back to ya! Us isn't the only country they ship to.


CHef
Did what you said!
They don't seem to care. That's why the $100.00 in phone calls.


----------



## Greenhead

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I hve had nothing but great success with the Tude...that being said this comes down to one thing and one thing only...if you pay extra for Guaranteed delivery and your beans don't show or show up mashed then they need to resend the order...bottom line


Thanks for the support Hampster


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

I think I'd rather have my order just never arrive than to open it up and find 10 busted seeds.


----------



## 2Dog

ok heres my opinion...I have had an order show up missing a few seeds...I emailed rachel and it took a while but eventually they sent them out to me..no proof available to give them but my word. I think they will make good. She may be irritated if you have emailed a lot. I try to email once then repeat after a few days always using the same email to reply with so she can see everything. dont panic. it will be fine. I dont even order gauranteed and they made good just took a while.


----------



## PencilHead

2Dog said:
			
		

> ok heres my opinion...I have had an order show up missing a few seeds...I emailed rachel and it took a while but eventually they sent them out to me..no proof available to give them but my word. I think they will make good. *She may be irritated if you have emailed a lot.* I try to email once then repeat after a few days always using the same email to reply with so she can see everything. dont panic. it will be fine. I dont even order gauranteed and they made good just took a while.


 
Business 101: Respond to someone who has a problem as quickly as you can--the problem will only exacerbate the longer you wait.  

The above comes from the chapter entitled: Communicate, communicate, communicate.

A little sidebar: If I'm mad at you today and you slough me off, tomorrow I'm coming after you.  Sorry, type A personalities don't suffer from beatitudes like patience.


----------



## Heemhoff17

Have you thought about sending them back?? may be risky. but worth it.


----------



## D3

In my opinion, you should just take your lumps & go on. I know that sounds harsh, but the more H*** you raise, the bigger the chance the feds will find you out. We all have had bad experences with orders. I have ordered from Attitude in the past without a problem. This had to happen in the mail. There is no way they can guarentee shipment with it being so illegal.


----------



## legalize_freedom

But they do guarantee...for a price.  This guy paid the extra for the guarantee, so he has a valid reason to get upset.  I don't see how the feds will get involved now?  He got his package, they were just damaged...unless he or the tude calls the feds ...why or how could they be involved?  Not to mention the feds have enough on their plates than to worry about a pack of mj seeds.

I think the bottom line is trying to be patient...and I have problems with that to, especially when I feel like I'm being screwed out of money.

Hang in there bud...I know it's tuff, but getting snotty or rude with them will not fix the problem.


----------



## Greenhead

Nothing from the Tude as of yet! I am going to follow what some sugest and attach this thread to Rachel! To just IGNORE me is the worst thing and it has been plenty of time gone by!
Thanks to all for your advice 
As many have said till this order I have had no issues with the Tude until this order, but what peev's me is they do nothing when you have a problem, Maybe I will contact Nirvana and let them know what their vendor is doing. Don't know if that will have an impact or not? But it seems like paying for insurance is just putting more money in their pocket. I have been in bus. all my life and have never had my customers waiting for months to settle a problem. Posting this was not something I wanted to do but this started at least 2 months prior.:hubba:

We are talking about 10 Fem. Nirvana Wonder Woman
Total on that order was nearly $350.00 You would think they would take care of their customers better!


----------



## 2Dog

I am sorry about that I do hope they make good eventually and at this point they owe you more free seeds!


----------



## PencilHead

Maybe they're just trying to prove everyone wrong who believed in them.


----------



## OldHippieChick

I've read and reread the Attitudes shipping Faqs etc....
I don't see anywhere that they guarantee seeds to be viable or not crushed. 
I do see where they guarantee that the order will arrive. Your order DID arrive. The guarantee you requested and paid for - according to their definition of guarantee was honored. 
Now your issue is the integrity of the order. I DO agree, this is messed up... crushed seeds....
I always get the stealth option with a tshirt or mug and can't imagine HOW the pkg would arrive undamaged but the seeds inside would be damaged? The only way I can think of is if the seeds were already crushed prior to shipping/packaging.
I'd suggest cooling off and trying again with an email pointing out the obvious if that was the case. 

I have placed 4 seed orders in the last 4 months. On two occasions I made a mistake..... the first time with marijuana seeds - nl dot com. and the last time was with Attitude. I got great customer service with the first site... they were able to revise my order as requested. However, when I made the same mistake and wanted to change my order with Attitudes, Rachel didn't respond in time to catch the order before it was shipped. And something in the way she worded her email led me to believe that the administrative location might not be anywhere near the shipping location.... like maybe this is a drop ship order? I don't know - could be wrong but seems to me that if I order on a weekend, mess up and email you ten minutes later.... seem like you could fix it before it ships out the following Tuesday? On multiple occasions it has been posted here that Rachel is awesome and always willing to help. I wasn't that impressed and I would never suggest that she awesome - she seems (just like most people) over worked and to busy for prompt out of the ordinary customer service ......... just my two cents.


----------



## PencilHead

Good points, good post, Hippie Chick.


----------



## Greenhead

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Maybe they're just trying to prove everyone wrong who believed in them.


 
Maybe if others contact the Tude and include this link they might wake up. Thanks so much folks for all the support, this is a great community.


----------



## the chef

Got no prob with the tude! Although messed up the guarentee; as OHC said is fer delivery, wonder if the crushing happened in customs?


----------



## OldHippieChick

I'd think there's no way the seeds got crushed in customs if the packaging arrived intact. Goodness gracious - inside a box - inside a shirt or even a cup and still crushed? Nehhhhh I can't swallow that pill.


----------



## Greenhead

DLM3 said:
			
		

> In my opinion, you should just take your lumps & go on. I know that sounds harsh, but the more H*** you raise, the bigger the chance the feds will find you out. We all have had bad experences with orders. I have ordered from Attitude in the past without a problem. This had to happen in the mail. There is no way they can guarentee shipment with it being so illegal.


 
Good thought but if that were the case don't charge extra and not back it up! all the while taking yoour money.
The amount I have paid them in Gaurentee's from past order's as well as other folks amounts to a pile of cash, and then not back up their word is it me or is there something wrong here?


----------



## the chef

Just wondering if something heavy was set on top?


----------



## OldHippieChick

the chef said:
			
		

> Just wondering if something heavy was set on top?


I'm wondering HOW something heavy set on top could crush the seeds inside without crushing the box?


----------



## Greenhead

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I'd think there's no way the seeds got crushed in customs if the packaging arrived intact. Goodness gracious - inside a box - inside a shirt or even a cup and still crushed? Nehhhhh I can't swallow that pill.


 
For security reasons I won't comment on how they shipped but some were crushed and the rest did nothing. Only 1 strain the rest were fine, and still doing fine. As I have said we are only talking about 10 beans and they were in an envelope from the breader others were in breader bubble packs.
I can say the order was not in a box.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Greenhead said:
			
		

> For security reasons I won't comment on how they shipped but some were crushed and the rest did nothing. Only 1 strain the rest were fine, and still doing fine. As I have said we are only talking about 10 beans and they were in an envelope from the breader others were in breader bubble packs.
> I can say the order was not in a box.



Ahhhh thanks for straightening me out. I usually complain about being set straight.... but this time I'll let it slide .
xox
OHC


----------



## Greenhead

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Ahhhh thanks for straightening me out. I usually complain about being set straight.... but this time I'll let it slide .
> xox
> OHC


 
No Problem OHC!


----------



## KBM

I ordered from attitude recently and the mug was smashed and soo was one of the free beans.  I wasnt too impressed because I really liked the mug but atleast my package came thru.  Didnt complain thou, im interested in hearing what they do for you?


----------



## 7greeneyes

Got mine in 8 daze with ZERO damage and an ah-ight gift. Course mine were in their original breeder packs that are reinforced in their own particular fashions. I hope it works out well for ya, tho, anyways. 

Peace 

7greeneyes


----------



## SherwoodForest

I think that's a key factor right there. I have ordered from several breeders and some are packed well, and others are in a paper envelope or a plastic bag. Maybe when someone is ordering beans they could inquire about the breeders packaging to ensure they are safe from getting crushed. I also think the stealth options make them safe depending which way you go. I got crushed beans before and their responce was to send them back and they would send me new ones.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

I've ordered from Seed Boutique about five times without problems and twice from the Attitude.

Since these threads seem to be becoming more and more frequent, I'm going back to Seed Boutique.  Their freebies aren't as good, but the prices are cheaper to begin.

This whole guarantee deal here is ridiculous.  It's like they're saying "Enjoy your busted seeds!  They arrived!"


----------



## OldHippieChick

But I can see their position.... the only way I know of to collect on damaged freight is to have insurance that covers the damage. Then you would have to declare the value and the contents with the carrier and would have to sign for shipment so the damaged parcel could be noted on the bill of lading. 

It might be better to get the seed breeders to address it on their end with better packaging. I wish I could remember who - but one of the auto breeders put their seeds in a small plastic vial... attached to a card.


----------



## the chef

Got my dinafem mixed and my medical seeds bluehell that way.


----------



## legalize_freedom

It's been awhile since I received any beans in the breeders packs, but most of them used to be just paper envelopes anyway.

I have not ordered from the tude, but the Hemp Depot sends in small ziplocks and they have ways of assuring that the seeds don't get smashed...I'm not going to go into details, because I don't want to discuss stealth (I've made that mistake before) but a little ingenuity can guarantee viable seeds even if not in the breeders pack  IMO there is no excuse for it.


----------



## subcool

I spoke with Attitude today and this was his reply
Hi Sub

Please tell the customer to email Rachel and to tell her to contact Kevin regarding this and I will sort this out. We have a policy, if beans are crushed to photograph them and we will normally help, So if he can email Saying Attention Kevin then I will sort it.

I got a reply in 15 minutes so obviously he takes it seriously.

Sub


----------



## D3

Sorry for that last post everyone.  I just like to play it safe. Sometimes I play it too safe, or can you play it too safe?:hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom

Well he probably reads an email from you a little faster than the rest of the folks Sub!  

I'm sure the original poster will be happy that you helped get to the bottom of it...IMO it was another stand up move on your part...that you didn't have to do!  Thanks.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> the only way I know of to collect on damaged freight is to have insurance that covers the damage. Then you would have to declare the value and the contents with the carrier and would have to sign for shipment so the damaged parcel could be noted on the bill of lading.


 
That is why many companies/people self-insure.  You don't need an outside insurance plan, if you charge a "guarantee fee" and use the proceeds from that to cover when a shipment goes bad.  Most orders go through fine, but every now and then, an order doesn't, so you use the reserves to fix the bad shipment.



> I'm sure the original poster will be happy that you helped get to the bottom of it...IMO it was another stand up move on your part...that you didn't have to do! Thanks.



It was also a move that he shouldn't have had to do.


----------



## Greenhead

subcool said:
			
		

> I spoke with Attitude today and this was his reply
> Hi Sub
> 
> Please tell the customer to email Rachel and to tell her to contact Kevin regarding this and I will sort this out. We have a policy, if beans are crushed to photograph them and we will normally help, So if he can email Saying Attention Kevin then I will sort it.
> 
> I got a reply in 15 minutes so obviously he takes it seriously.
> 
> Sub


 
Thanks so much SubCool that was a stand up thing for you to do! I will do this as soon as I finish here. You as well as others are what makes me glad I left other sites, such great people here. To get all this done without everbody cuss'n and acting like children. Thanks to you all!!

This was sent to Rachel Atten Kevin/

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53184
Dear Kevin
This is a link to all the problems I have had trying to get an order replaced that had broken seeds (Nirvana Wonder Woman 10 Fem.) I had  on this order many different strains from different breaders Barneys LSD, Mr. Nice Crit. Mass, Greenhouse, Bubba Kush, Alaskan Ice, and some others I'm sure I have not mentioned.
You told Sub Cool to have me contact you from Mar.Pasion site Also to take a picture of the seeds that were crushed, this is the first I have been told this even after more than $100.00 US in phone calls and Emails to Rachel who won't return my calls also spoke to Loraineas well.
I paid for Gaurenteed delivery on this order and the seeds that were not crushed did not Germinate  either so all I can assume is the whole pack was damaged. I am not a beginner at this nearly 40 years experience.
I have always had good service from you till this order I hope this will be handled by you from here.
Thank You for taking the time to look into this!


----------



## Raw Dog

Got my seeds no problem I think this thread is blown way out. I'll only order from A-Tude.


----------



## PencilHead

Raw Dog said:
			
		

> Got my seeds no problem I think this thread is blown way out. I'll only order from A-Tude.


 

Empathy: The capacity to understand another person's point of view or the result of such understanding.

What happens when you don't get YOUR seeds from A-tude?  You just gonna not-blow-it-way-out?  Just gonna make several dozen phone calls, just gonna not worry about it when no one responds, just gonna send more money, just not gonna worry about ordering with guaranteed delivery?

Just exactly how does one get satisfaction with your goovy, cool, laid-back method?  I'm just curious this morning.


----------



## SherwoodForest

Haha! It's easy to say that after you get the beans with no troubles. I'm actually glad this post did get blown this big because now I know how to handle the problem next time I get crushed beans. My only wish is that someone from Attitude themselves would come here and be a member that could help folks directly through posts and pm's.


----------



## degenerative_disc

The squeeky wheel gets the grease!!

Not that it matters to me i just grow with bagseed and love every momment of it. i plan to never buy why should ya if your happy with what you got.

cheers!!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

and the solution hxxp://drchronic.com


----------



## Greenhead

Raw Dog said:
			
		

> Got my seeds no problem I think this thread is blown way out. I'll only order from A-Tude.


 
Would like to see your view after you spend the money and have problems. In fact I would expect anyone who has a problem with a vendor to post it before they can get all our money. As I have said till this order I've had no problems but it seems like they think their so big they don't have to do anything! That is the problem.


----------



## Greenhead

Yes Rachel
The order address is correct. and I did send the packaging back along time ago. 
And I will be more than HAPPY to post this on the MP site as soon as I hit the send for this. I thank you thank you very much for getting back to me.









--- On *Tue, 3/9/10, [email protected] <[email protected]>* wrote:

From: [email protected] <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Send this to Rachel!
To: Date: Tuesday, March 9, 2010, 10:33 AM

Hi Wayne

Thanks for your email, however you have not mentioned on the forum that we requested you return the packaging / contents for a full refund / exchange? (see email below)  So as we may all move on from this I would like to send you a replacement pack of Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized, I trust you will also post this reply in full on the forum, look forward to seeing it.  As the order was in Sept 09, please confirm your address just incase this has changed.


Many Thanks
Rachel
The Attitude

*From:* [email protected] 
*Sent:* Friday, February 05, 2010 12:44 PM
*To:*  
*Subject:* Your Order @ The Attitude



Hi there

You must return any faulty and damaged products / packaging back to us to forward onto the breeder who are in a position to respond,  please send what you have to:

The Attitude
PO BOX 803
Ipswich
IP3 8XZ
United Kingdom

As soon as we receive these I will forward them onto the breeder with a view to a replacement for you.



Many Thanks
Rachel
The Attitude



*From:* [email protected] 
*Sent:* Tuesday, March 09, 2010 2:19 PM
*To:* [email protected] 
*Subject:* Fw: Send this to Rachel!








*Sent:* Tuesday, March 09, 2010 1:26 PM
*To:* Lorraine @ 
*Subject:* Send this to Rachel!




http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=644612#post644612

Since I have spent a $100.00 on phone calls trying to speak to RACHEL who nevers seems to return calls, I would sujest you read this and send me my order as I will tell all the folks you made good on my problem!

​*Thanks to all for the help hope this ends the problem!
I have to take Rachel as I do everyone at their word!!!!!![/*COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Greenhead

Having problem getting the above post to read correctly!
What I am trying to convey is that Rachel has contacted me and she is saying she will replace my beans. Thanks to all for the advice!

Her latest E-Mail was in my mail box today, I have no idea how it was floating in cyber space for that long? I am not saying it is anyones fault just did not get it till today!


----------



## 4EVR420

Congrats greenhead, im glad to here that the tude is taking care of this...Good luck and let us know when you get them.


----------



## hydrotoker

I'm glad things are going to work out. I completely understand your side. I know how I get just waiting for my seeds. The tude is a good company and they normally fix problems when they arise. So the email stating how to get your exchange or money back took over a month to get you? Seems like this was a big communication break down!!


----------



## Greenhead

hydrotoker said:
			
		

> I'm glad things are going to work out. I completely understand your side. I know how I get just waiting for my seeds. The tude is a good company and they normally fix problems when they arise. So the email stating how to get your exchange or money back took over a month to get you? Seems like this was a big communication break down!!


 
No the e-mail she sent on 3/09 took till 3/13 but is looking like they are going to get things handled. I'm glad I hate problems like this! Tahnks for the concern HT


----------



## PencilHead

Problems divided; joys multiplied--that's our MP Forum.

Congrats to both Greenhead and The Attitude.

I just love me some happy ending.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Good to see that all worked out!  Alot of folks here love the tude, so I'm really happy to see that they made good from their end, and I know your finally happy greenhead!

Now git growin!


----------



## Raw Dog

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Empathy: The capacity to understand another person's point of view or the result of such understanding.
> 
> What happens when you don't get YOUR seeds from A-tude? You just gonna not-blow-it-way-out? Just gonna make several dozen phone calls, just gonna not worry about it when no one responds, just gonna send more money, just not gonna worry about ordering with guaranteed delivery?
> 
> Just exactly how does one get satisfaction with your goovy, cool, laid-back method? I'm just curious this morning.


You know man it could be worse a woman could have cut off your member while your sleeping and throw it out the window of a moving car.


----------



## SherwoodForest

I'm pleased to see they helped you out. I have an order with them right now and yesterday I needed to email them about why the tracking number doesn't seem to update past "No information is available yet". I got the tracking number on  tuesday after placing my order on friday. Well I got a responce this morning from Rachael saying my order has shipped in two seperate packages!  That's wierd because unless they plan to ship them both in stealth packaging, I'm concerned. So she gave me a tracking number that showed it was close to me, but the other tracking number still says no info yet. I guess we will see, at least the email responce was fast. I'll update when I know more.


----------



## OldHippieChick

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Well I got a responce this morning from Rachael saying my order has shipped in two seperate packages!



This makes me suspect that my earlier hunch that the A is a drop shipper may be correct.


----------



## PencilHead

Raw Dog said:
			
		

> You know man it could be worse a woman could have cut off your member while your sleeping and throw it out the window of a moving car.


 
       

I've been acused of having a vivid imagination but how we got from beans to Elena Bobbitt and detached units is escaping me.  Maybe I need to up my daily maintainance dosages or something.  

If I was into being snotty today, I could point out how the community stood together--for the most part--and one of our members didn't have to take it on the chin because of our group efforts.  Community works--power to the peoples.


----------



## SherwoodForest

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> This makes me suspect that my earlier hunch that the A is a drop shipper may be correct.


 That may be because she said it was one particular strain that was being sent seperately. I like the A, and only had a few crushed beans in the past from them, other than that everything has been good. I just sit and look at those tracking numbers to much and it drives me crazy waiting for a update. This split shipment thing is new to me though, anyone else ever get this?


----------



## the chef

They do this with split orders! They had to split your order to insure it would get there....man how big was your order? This i guess is to insure ya get your beans.





			
				SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> I'm pleased to see they helped you out. I have an order with them right now and yesterday I needed to email them about why the tracking number doesn't seem to update past "No information is available yet". I got the tracking number on tuesday after placing my order on friday. Well I got a responce this morning from Rachael saying my order has shipped in two seperate packages! That's wierd because unless they plan to ship them both in stealth packaging, I'm concerned. So she gave me a tracking number that showed it was close to me, but the other tracking number still says no info yet. I guess we will see, at least the email responce was fast. I'll update when I know more.


----------



## SherwoodForest

Haha, well I'm pretty sure my order was not to big for the shipment, the one beans they sent seperate was DNA labs LA Confidential, which if you look now is sold out on their site. It wasn't before I ordered, but it was the next day as where every OG kush strain on the site. I'm guessing they had a rush on OG kush strains on the weekend during the TGA giveaway, and over sold some packs.


----------



## Greenhead

Thank Pencil Head
Update is that I have my tracking # and all is working out!
Thanks to eveyone for the support!!!!


----------



## ross.limited

They don't deliver worldwide guys. I cannot order from Bulgaria. I wrote them an e - mail but no response one week later. Obviously everybody hates us Bulgarians LOL! But Cuba is there and I checked for North Korea but this one with Bulgaria is not in the list. Very disappointing just wanted to share it with you!


----------



## the chef

Thanks fer the info! Sorry to hear bout the Tude not reaching your part of this third rock from the sun. Write the tude and see if you can change that! Nothing against Bulgaria! Ya'll got some kick butt food!


----------



## ross.limited

Thanks Chef,

Nice expression for the Earth. I don't have anything against Cuba or NK as well just it is funny for me about Cuba because I went on vacation there last year and I don't think that mar seeds will ever arrive there. May be it is just simple error. Hope they'll fix it soon!


----------



## 420benny

I just got my order from them. Good news is I got what I ordered. Bad news is, no real stealth, nor the messenger bag I paid for. I emailed them. We shall see. I need to peek in the envelopes to inspect. Hang on. Woohoo, no broken beans. Thank you Sub and Attitude once again for the freebies. That makes 5 packs of TGA beans I got this week for free. How cool is that? 2 0f the packs only had 3 beans each, but who cares?


----------



## Greenhead

Man I hope this is not becoming a trend! Till this recent problem I had with the tude all has been good, sounds to me like they have look at the inventory they have MEANING EMPLOYEE'S / Staff. Come on Tude get back to good service.


----------



## Placeb0

Sucks for you dude, my last seed order came in missing the DNA rocklock freebie, was a hole in the baggie. After 3 emails they said they would send it with my next purchase. But still, they should replace your seeds.


----------

